# Mountroot - New Issue in Upgrade 6.0 => 7.0



## jaymax (Jul 25, 2009)

Given up on the upgrade from 6.0 to 6.4 and decided to go => 7.0 directly as I had a good bootable disc for this.
During the upgrade sysinstll directed me to the Disklabel Editor Page, where my ad0 partitions were not present, So I aborted the upgrade. On subsequent reboot the following came up =>


```
Manual root filesystem specification: 
  <fstype>:<device> Mount <device> using filesystem <fstype>
                      eg. ufs:da0s1a
  ?                 List valid disk boot devices
  <empty line>      abort manual input

Mountroot>
 
Mountroot>?
List of GEOM managed disk devices:
  ad0f ad0e ad0d ad0c ad0a acd1 acd0 ad0 fd0
```

I had previously removed all my drives with the exception of the system drive which contained the /, /tmp, /usr & an unlabeled /var partition, These respectively were labeled ad0s1a, ad0s1e, ad0s1f & ad0s1d

Do I assume here that my partitions and data are wiped out, is there away of recapturing the or do I have to re Create, Newfs, etc from scratch?


----------



## jaymax (Jul 27, 2009)

Is there a way I can run fsck from Fixit or some other utility on the Release Disk(s) or elsewhere to build back these partitions?


----------

